# HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung



## 17033rabe (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,
wollte hier mal meine Geberhalterung für mein Beiboot darstellen.
Die Grundidee war, mein HDS 8 auch für mein Beiboot zu nutzen. Das Gerät ist mit einem „RAM MB 8 Echolothalter“ auf meinem Boot installiert. 
Jetzt habe ich am Heckspiegel meines Beibootes eine zusätzliche Basisplatte des RAM Halters installiert. Dort kann bei Bedarf das HDS mit nur einer Knebelschraube vom größeren Boot abgenommen und am Beiboot wieder angebaut werden. Weiterhin habe ich für mein HDS eine zusätzliches Stromnetzkabel mit einer 12 V 9,5AH AGM Batterie und einen zusätzlichen Heckgeber gekauft. Somit kann ich zum Beispiel Angelstellen die ich gespeichert habe dann auch mit dem gleichen Gerät auf dem Beiboot anfahren.
Manchmal sind auch Seen dabei wo ich mit meinem größeren Boot nicht hinkomme oder auch nicht hin darf. Ich brauche auch kein zweites Gerät bzw. brauch auch keine Qualitätsunterschiede hinnehmen. Kann auch mal das Beiboot ins Auto laden und dann andere Seen befahren.
Somit war es „notwendig“ eine festinstallierte, in der Höhe verstellbare Geberhalterung für mein Beiboot ( Zodiac Cadet 260 LR ) zu bauen. Bei diesem Boot ist der Heckspiegel in der Regel 5 cm über der Wasserlinie, da die Schlauchkörper sehr groß sind. Aus diesem Grunde auch die Notwendigkeit der Höhenverstellung. Auch sind mir die angebotenen Stangen zu gewaltig, zumal ich den Geber nur abnehme wenn das Boot „zusammengefaltet“ wird. Als Grundmaterial habe ich einen Luken-Festeller der Firma Vetus verwendet, hatte ich noch liegen. Ich hoffe die Bilder sagen alles und ich kann meinen Roman hier beenden. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Loup de mer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hallo

Zwar keine portable Lösung im eigentlichen Sinne wegen der Schraubbefestigung - aber trotzdem: eine handwerklich hochstehende Lösung #6!


----------



## Enormm (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hallo an Alle #h, 
hab da mal was neues gefunden ....
http://img543.*ih.us/img543/2438/img2770e.jpg

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/8717/img2769s.jpg


----------



## 17033rabe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hallo Enormm,

das Ding ist ja Enorm!
Leider nicht für die "Doppelnutzung" meines HDS Gerätes interessant. 
Für andere und bei einem ständigen tausch der Boote eventuell interessant. Ansonsten ganz schön Enorm.

Hab ich, glaub ich schon vor einiger Zeit bei "MyBait" gesehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hallo,
habe mal ein paar Bilder von meinem HDS – „Portablem“ System gemacht.
Kurz nochmal zur Erklärung. 
Ich nutze auf meinem Motorboot das HDS 8 mit Structurscan und 83/200 khz Geber 
sowie Navionics Seekarten. 
Da ich mit meinem Beiboot oft zum Angeln alleine rausfahre (die Bordfrau bleibt dann im Windschatten mit dem Motorboot unter Land liegen) und vorher gefundene und gespeicherte Spots anfahren will, habe ich überlegt mir ein zweites kleineres Gerät zuzulegen. 
Weil ich aber auch keine Kompromisse eingehen wollte, hatte ich die Idee das HDS 8 auch auf dem Beiboot zu nutzen. 
Somit stand nur die Anschaffung eines Spannungskabel, eines neuen Gebers und einer AGM Batterie mit Ladegerät an. Diese kann ich wenn nötig auch auf meinem großem Boot über mein Bordnetz und Spannungswandler aufladen. 
Als Halterung habe ich ein Haltesystem von RAM. Zusätzlich auf dem Beiboot wurde eine Basiskugel montiert um einen schnellen Wechsel vornehmen zu können.
Auf dem Beiboot bleiben der Geber und die Basiskugel nach der Ausfahrt dran. 
Den Geber kann ich aber auch bei Notwendigkeit mit der Rändelschraube demontieren und eventuell mal mit dem kompletten System zum Meeresangeln mitnehmen(was aber alle 5 Jahre mal vorkommt).
Durch diese Installation ist es trotz E-Motor und HDS sehr aufgeräumt und ich habe noch genug Platz für Anker, Angeln….
Gruß Ralf


----------



## jannisO (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

sieht klasse aus. haste den selbst gebaut. wollte mir ein hds 5 zulegen.
gruß aus dem harz, mario #h




Enormm schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle #h,
> hab da mal was neues gefunden ....
> http://img543.*ih.us/img543/2438/img2770e.jpg
> 
> http://img201.*ih.us/img201/8717/img2769s.jpg


----------



## 17033rabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hi,

diesen großen Geberhalter gibt es glaube ich bei My Bait zu kaufen.Ist auch nur Notwendig wenn man das Struckturscan Modul nutzt. Ansonsten ist auch immer eine Festmotage der Geber am Spiegel zu empfehlen.

Ich habe eine etwas kleinere Halterung gewählt. Da ich auch nur mit dem 83/200khz Geber auf meinem Beiboot arbeite.
Es soll auch keine weiteren "Stangen" übers Boot hinausragen.

Ralf


----------



## Enormm (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hi , Die Halterung gibt es bei Thomas Schlageter und bei Angeljoe #6 Kann man auch über dem *Online Shop* kaufen und wenn die Halterung noch nicht drin ist einfach anrufen und nachfragen .
@ Ralf ,  Auch gut -- Die Basiskugel finde ich eine super Lösung !
 Kannste mal einen Link geben ?


----------



## jannisO (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

danke dir #6


----------



## 17033rabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Hi,

RAM Halterung gibt es bei Mybait (hat sich nicht selbst zum Experten ernannt hat aber sehr viel Fachkompetenz  und in der Regel auch bessere Preise) 

und 

http://www.gps-depot.de (Zubehör- RAM mount)

ist eine super stabile Lösung.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Enormm (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: HDS8 Portabel machen, neue Geberhalterung*

Danke ! Werde ich mir woll auch an mein Schlauchie basteln :q


----------

